# The Celeste



## Josef Haydn

Lets admit, its pretty darn cool but annoying as hell to move around! I've only heard it in Harry potter. By the way, the percussionist at my youth orchestra don't have a clue what one is, oh how i laughed! Is it true it is the percussion section who would play it?


----------



## Mr Salek

When we performed Rachmaninov Symphony no. 3, it was a violist purely because of it's positioning on the stage.


----------



## jack_in_cincinnati

In a piece for percussion ensemble, a percussionist might play it. Otherwise, it would always be played by a pianist.


----------

